# I think I need a cutoff cart - any good ones?



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

... saw this on my local CL, but too far to drive for something
like it. Any good ones or thoughts about good designs
for them?


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/284426-438x.jpg


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I made this one. It's working great so far:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60085


----------

